# Strange Geo Pfeiffer Jr. Camden NJ soda with 1883 Roorbach closure!



## Skoda (Jun 1, 2021)

I actually won something off eBay for once (I constantly get outbid on everything, I'm sure it's not an uncommon plight) and it happened to be this really neat 1883 Roorbach closure piece! Most bottlers who utilized this patent had 2 lugs in their bottle molds to catch the marble, but on this one there are 6 all the way around. Makes for a really odd shape; from what I can tell Pfeiffer Jr. was the only one to make 6-lugged bottles. The listing didn't mention it but the rubber ring in the lip AND the marble are still intact, which is awesome! Got a pic of it next to an 1885 Roorbach patent I own, I guess the lugs weren't worth it.


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 1, 2021)

What were the marbles used for?


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 1, 2021)

Also neat bottles.


----------



## Skoda (Jun 1, 2021)

East_Tn_Bottle_Guy said:


> What were the marbles used for?



The marble is half of what forms the closure seal, the other half being the rubber ring gasket sitting in the inner lip's groove. The bottle would be filled and then the marble jammed into the rubber ring, and when it was ready to be opened the marble would be knocked into the bottle with a small cylindrical object (a dowel or whatever). Before refilling, the rubber gasket would be pulled out of the groove, the marble freed, and then the gasket inserted back in, ready for another refill.


----------



## bottles_inc (Jun 1, 2021)

Nice catch! Getting sniped on ebay is the worst. Dont know why they don't extend the time to 2 mins every time there's a bid with under 2 mins on the clock or something. I've missed a ton of cool bottles recently


----------



## East_Tn_Bottle_Guy (Jun 2, 2021)

Skoda said:


> The marble is half of what forms the closure seal, the other half being the rubber ring gasket sitting in the inner lip's groove. The bottle would be filled and then the marble jammed into the rubber ring, and when it was ready to be opened the marble would be knocked into the bottle with a small cylindrical object (a dowel or whatever). Before refilling, the rubber gasket would be pulled out of the groove, the marble freed, and then the gasket inserted back in, ready for another refill.


Alright thanks. Really helpful.


----------

